# backup photos



## Ninja85 (Mar 1, 2008)

My bosses wife has asked me how she can backup her photos from her mac is thee an easy way to do it she said that when she tries to burn a cd she can only select one image. please help as I am a mac newb


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well the question is how is she currently trying to do it? What apps is she using, and what format are the pics in?


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Are you trying to select the pictures in iPhoto when you can only selecting one at a time? 

To select multiples, click on the first picture you want to select, then hold the shift key and click on the last picture you want to select. This will select those two pictures and every one in between. Two select multiple pictures that aren't right in a row, hold down the Command key (looks a little like a four-leaf clover) and click on each picture.

But the easiest way is to open Finder (the little Mac smiley on the dock), click on the Pictures folder and drag the whole "iPhoto Library" folder onto the disc. Then burn.


----------



## Ninja85 (Mar 1, 2008)

thank you FredT


----------

